# EP-630 Lost. Looking for Sensible Upgrade. Help!



## siddharthx64 (May 21, 2014)

Hi all,

I recently bought an EP 630 (the second time in 3 years) after my former piece gave up on me. I loved it for it's bass and well, it's isolation. However, yesterday, I lost them in transit to work from home. 

Now, having bought it twice, I am not pretty much interested in buying the same model a third time. I am hoping that there are a few other models out there within 3k that would still suit my music habits?

Here is a small list of the type of songs that I enjoy listening to:

Band/Artist - Fav Songs
Michael Jackson - All Songs
Aerosmith - Dream On
Keane - Try Again/Most of the songs
Eminem - Rap God/Most popular ones
Linkin Park - Every Friggin Song
AwolNation - Sail
Pink Floyd - All from the Wall
Lily Allen - Vocal Songs such as Somewhere only We know (keane)
Fort Minor - Remember the Name
Evanescence - Bring Me to Life
Flo Rida - Low
Timberlake - What Goes Around. . . 
Timbaland - The Way I Are
ShruthiBox Shankar Tucker - Caught in the rain
Swiss Music Kids - One in a Million
Avicii - Best of the best
Marroon 5 - Many
Madcon - Beggin
The Corrs - Toss the Feathers/Breathless

Apart from these, I love Instrumentals - Pianos, Violins, etc, such as:
Lindsay Stirling
The Piano Guys
Jesper Kyd's Assassin's Creed Soundtrack



WHAT I NEED: A set of earphones below 3k.
Features I look for: Reasonable Noise cancellation, Good Bass, reasonable Clarity, Something that would make an EP-630 Lover leave the ep 630 alone.  For Ever.

So After looking around, I found three pieces that Interested me: Signature Acoustics C12 Elements with Leather Case, SoundMagic e30, and Sennheiser CX300 II Precision Ear Canal Phones. . . . . .. 


Any Advice?


----------



## sushovan (May 21, 2014)

Soundmagic E30.


----------



## RCuber (May 21, 2014)

Try AstroTec AM-90, I got it recently for ~3K inc tax/shipping , its available hifinage.


----------



## ratul (May 21, 2014)

Would have recommended Vsonic VSD1s from hifinage if they weren't out of stock: *www.hifinage.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.product_details&product_id=101&Itemid=29

See for some days if it comes back in stock, 100% recommended..

Some other options:
*www.proaudiohome.com/Signature-Acoustics-C-12-Elements-Wooden-Earphone
*www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=23&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29
*www.flipkart.com/soundmagic-e30-wired-headphones/p/itmdqa32ncafpueu

Update: Found out that VSD1 is available: *www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=23&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29
Go and grab it..


----------



## baiju (May 21, 2014)

I have an unused EP630. I bought it 6 months back, but used for a maximum of one hour only till date. I didn't like its SQ. If you want I can give it to you at half the price I bought it.


----------



## sandynator (May 22, 2014)

Add one more to the options
*Vsonic R02 Silver*
*www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=23&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=98&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29

If low on budget then *T peos models* from hifinage.


----------



## sushovan (May 22, 2014)

I have seen many suggest hifinage here but I wonder if any of them have ever bought anything from them. is that site trusted like Proaudiohome or mp4nation?


----------



## siddharthx64 (May 22, 2014)

Since I am not comfortable with other brands, I would be highly obliged if you all could guide me with choosing the best one among the two models I have shortlisted:

SoundMagic e30
Signature Acoustics C-12

In terms of clarity, bass and isolation, which one between these is the best? Lets keep Pricing out of the picture.


----------



## sandynator (May 22, 2014)

They are altogether different sounding IEMs E30 being neutral & bit cooler in midrange while C12's are bass heavy, they have warmer & richer midrange but feel bit veiled/blanketed due to bass boost. 

check review & decide for yourself 
*theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/soundmagic-e30/
&
*theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/signature-acoustics-elements-c-12/

IMO Hifinage is trusted though I 've not bought anything from them but my next IEM purchase is from them for sure either Tpeos Popular or VSD1S.


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Add one more to the options
> *Vsonic R02 Silver*
> *www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=23&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=98&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29


This...

but do mind the price will go beyond 3K with tax


----------



## siddharthx64 (May 25, 2014)

Ok, since I wasn't able to decide on which one to go for, I decided to up the budget to 6k. I also decided to request a friend to bring the product back to me from the US, which is where he is right now. That opens me up to a lot of good products from Shure and Klipsch maybe. 

Are there any models that fit my bill in particular?

I was initially looking at the Klipsch s4A, but now I am more or less drooling over the Shure SE215-CL earphones.

Any advice?

- - - Updated - - -

Srsly? No response? :'(


----------



## siddharthx64 (May 30, 2014)

Is there no one who has used these earphones????

Please respond someone! I really need to know!


----------



## powerhoney (May 30, 2014)

siddharthx64 said:


> Is there no one who has used these earphones????
> 
> Please respond someone! I really need to know!



I think it will be better if you ask on an American forum as the probability of them using it would be higher!!!


----------



## siddharthx64 (May 30, 2014)

I have seen on American Forums, and most of them have given amazing feedback. However, I trust Indian reviews much more than them


----------



## siddharthx64 (Jun 27, 2014)

I finally got my paws on the Shure SE215 CL. Will review them soon 

Thank you for all the help guys! 

Admin, Please close this thread, if there are no questions about this product anymore

- - - Updated - - -

Here is my review if the Shure se215

*www.digit.in/forum/reviews/184940-shure-se-215-sound-isolating-ear-monitors-laymans-review.html?posted=1#post2130654


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 27, 2014)

siddharthx64 said:


> I finally got my paws on the Shure SE215 CL. Will review them soon
> 
> Thank you for all the help guys!
> 
> ...




How much did it cost you??? Where did you buy them from???


----------



## siddharthx64 (Jun 27, 2014)

Powerhoney, I had them brought in from the US, where they are available for 99USD. Thats a bit cheaper than the deal in India, which will set you back by around 8.4k


----------

